# Howlin' Halloween



## pookiemonster24 (Oct 24, 2009)

Many years ago, (2001-2002) Me and a friend were at odds abotu what music to use in a yard haunt
So we made our own
This was the result:






Note: this is part of a playlist and is still being added to as I write
Please view them all if you wish 
Thanks
Pookiemonster24


----------

